# 335d for a fun car?



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

I will be retiring soon, and won't need or want to spend big bucks on a daily driver BMW. So while my 328d's have been great, I want to get something that has a big fun factor but I won't need to rely on it for daily transportation.

The 335d with its massive amount of torque intrigues me. I know there's been issues but I'll have time to work with them, using it as a pleasure car. Thoughts?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure what you're looking for in a "weekend fun/pleasure" car. My 335d is a great daily. So is my wife's 328xd. But they're very similar; yeah my 335d with sport package is a bit sportier, but it's not that much more exciting to drive.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

E90 335d is a very special model. Nothing like it in the past, and not likely in the future. What a great time to pick one up if that's what you like.
From f30 to e90 will be a drivers upgrade for sure.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

As long as you are fine with SCR system issues. 
I would say 335i with stick would be better option as it has better weight distribution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

edycol said:


> As long as you are fine with SCR system issues.
> I would say 335i with stick would be better option as it has better weight distribution.


Both somewhat pre collectible


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

I had a E90 335i with bolt ons and JB4 tune. Man that thing was fun and fast.
You may be able to find a good condition stock one for not that much money.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Ozer said:


> I had a E90 335i with bolt ons and JB4 tune. Man that thing was fun and fast.
> You may be able to find a good condition stock one for not that much money.


Really good ones with N55, stick and sport or M package are going for $14-18k. I am looking at one next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlboroman749 (May 30, 2018)

Get the 335d. Nothing beats the diesel mpg and torque. If MD does not have smog check then you can do a full delete and not worry about scr, etc. Get it tuned and you are set. Even in stock, going from 60 to 100 mph is awesome!!!! My 2cent. Good luck.


----------



## SPL15 (Feb 3, 2019)

If you're handy, have the financial means, & plan to do the work yourself to get it back up to par, it'd certainly be a great "project" car! However, you would be very wise to have a reliable DD, in addition to a project car, especially a 335d project car...

If you haven't done a lot of hands on work repairing BMW's in the past, be prepared to spend a decent amount on tools, as well as a lot of time doing research on things. Me personally, this is what makes a project car fun, as I love buying new tools, but more so enjoy the learning process of comprehending "why" things work, "why" the engineers did what they did, & the analytical process of applying this knowledge towards diagnosing issues correctly, & sometimes modifying things towards my own desired performance goals.

If you're the kind of guy who gets as much enjoyment out of learning & working on a project car as you do actually driving it, then a 335d would be a great option. \

If you're the kind of guy who's ideal "project" car is something they simply put low miles on, expecting to only once a year have to perform a mindless minor afternoon repair AFTER things have already failed, then I'd definitely look to something else with a gasoline engine & certainly not a nearly 10 year old BMW... If you're planning on only having 1 car, where this 335d would be your only vehicle, then I'd STRONGLY advise against it... A project car is just that, a project car, not your DD... From personal experience, a BMW project car that you've not yet gotten up to par by replacing a whole lot of expensive stuff that hasn't yet failed, will be a VERY frustrating experience if it's your DD & only mode of transportation...


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Can much of the CBU be avoided by driving it like a BMW is meant to be driven? Keep it wound up and drive it hard?


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> Can much of the CBU be avoided by driving it like a BMW is meant to be driven? Keep it wound up and drive it hard?


Unfortunately, no. But all is not lost: you can bypass the EGR valve and code it out via an engine tune. This is the single most important mod on these cars.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> Can much of the CBU be avoided by driving it like a BMW is meant to be driven? Keep it wound up and drive it hard?


To some extent. X5 has less issues with CBU on that engine since it is much heavier vehicle. But, eventually, CBU will show up. 
335i with N55. I am getting that for fun car. 
I had X5 35d, and emission stuff, regardless of DIY capabilities is not fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

If I were to buy my 328d at lease-end it would run about $26K. I figure I can pick up a nice 335d for $16K and even if I have to spend $3-4K on emissions-related repairs, I'm still ahead plus another, what, 100 ft-lb more torque?


----------



## SPL15 (Feb 3, 2019)

An out of warranty, unknown risk 335d, vs an in warranty, known risk 328d...

Since whatever vehicle you choose appears to also be serving as your DD / only method of transportation, the primary decision factor really is / should be a matter of your own personal tolerance to high risk, for the reward of an additional 100lb-ft of torque.

In my opinion, a project / "Fun" car should be a secondary vehicle where the higher risk potential for unexpected issues, possibly very expensive / time consuming / frustrating ones, has negligible impact to your daily activities & commitments... While you'll soon be retired, I can't imagine that you'll become a hermit, where all of your commitments & needs to get out of house (ie for groceries) will suddenly cease...

Getting a free loaner for a few days from the dealership while your car is being repaired is pretty easy if you're under warranty & bought the car from them; however, it's a completely different story with an out of warranty vehicle that you did not purchase from them (ie not a chance in hell for a lot of dealerships, where it's like pulling teeth to get one for just a few hours, let alone just one night)...

If you haven't already, do a search on E90post forum for 335d issues, as that forum is much more active for diesel owners, especially 335d owners where there's also a lot of historical posts from back when the 335d was still relatively new... $3K-$4K can go pretty quick, even if you're doing all the work yourself. An in warranty, leased 328d will not be the same maintenance & repair experience as an out of warranty 335d, regardless of how nice the condition is...

I'd strongly recommend a BMW dealership PPI before purchasing any 335d. It's an awesome car & I plan on buying one myself in the future; however, there are tradeoffs & risks that should be acknowledged & owned without naivety & hope...


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes I would certainly have a PPI done by a qualified dealer. Thought I had mentioned this but maybe not... the 335d would Not be my daily driver.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> a qualified dealer.


Let me know when you find one....


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

> Let me know when you find one....


l plan to speak with some members of the local BMWCCA club and let them know I'm looking, and also ask for recommendations for a trustworthy indy to have inspect any car that I find and like.


----------



## howard941 (Jun 2, 2009)

Despite all of the teething pains my 09 335d's given me from dodgy taillamps, glow plug modules, endless emissions recalls, and now the likely need for a CBU cleanout, with the sports package and even the RFTs it's a blast and by far the most fun car I've ever had.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> l plan to speak with some members of the local BMWCCA club and let them know I'm looking, and also ask for recommendations for a *trustworthy indy* to have inspect any car that I find and like.


Although the general condition of a 3-series' body and electronics can be discerned by any indy, most of the have no idea about the diesel engines and their attachments and codes, etc. I still use the dealer (kind of ugh) because of this fact.


----------



## marlboroman749 (May 30, 2018)

fyi Another source of info for you is the "North American BMW Diesel Owners" group on Facebook. Lots of info on there about 335d problem, mod, delete, CBU, etc.


----------

